# Buyers Questions



## Project JettaVr Syncro (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi all, 
I've always been a huge fan of this series of the A6. But I've got a few questions about this Audi A6 series. The 2.7TT how is it? Any problems any info on this would be helpful. Also which is a better engine 4.2 V8 or the 2.7TT V6 I'm having a hard time decided on the engine. Also when buying this car with either engine what is somethings i should look for in the car and ask that has been changed. As for Mods for the car which engine and chassi is a better setup for light mods as in upgraded shocks and struts, few engine mods. Thanks again...

The reason I ask all of these is because I recently joined the Army and I just got a 40k sign on bonus for signing up for 6 years as a fire support specialist. The C5 Audi A6 has always my dream car next to the RS6 and I can't decide weither i want a 2.7tt or 4.2 v8.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Buyers Questions (Project JettaVr Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Project JettaVr Syncro* »_... I'm having a hard time decided on the engine...

My recommendation would be to test drive one of each. Your butt will help you decide








C5 A6's with the Sport Package is desirable to most folks, esp '02+.
2.7T has gobs of bottom end torque, is mod friendly and requires proper turbo car handling to promote long turbo life. 
4.2'ers see 300hp and no turbo's as a very happy place.
When making final purchase decision, you want to see service history records, carfax or the like, ideally professionally inspected as part of the sale, etc.
Enjoy the test drives http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Project JettaVr Syncro (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Buyers Questions (GLS-S4)*

I went and test drove a 2.7tt tiptonic (didn't have a 6speed) and a 4.2 (thanks for telling me to do that)
I loved both I'm still stuck. If anyone knows anyone with either that can present there personally opinions on either that would be great. I loved the 4.2 it just felt so muscular and the 2.7tt just seem to ******* away in the launch. 
I'm personally not looking to go all out on the car just a RS6 body kit and some RS6 interior mods as in sporter seats and mild upgrade on the cockpit and MILD engine work. Maybe chipped on the 2.7tt and exhaust work. 4.2 about the same something to give it alittle more power. as for suspension i just want to go with Bilstein Shock and Struts and lower just a little bit. and some nice BBS rims. 
Thanks ahead of time for all you alls help.


----------



## JD7979 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: Buyers Questions (Project JettaVr Syncro)*

If you wanna add RS6 body kits, you'll want the 4.2 - As for mdos for the 4.2, the rs6 exhaust is a really good one, not sure about many of the engine mods, the 2.7T really has most engine work with chips, turbos etc. If you're going for a strong car with good appearance, youll probably want the 4.2. sounds stronger, wider fender flares, etc. Check out some modded 4.2's and 2.7T's online and see what you like. But yea, rs6 body parts will only fit on the 4.2


_Modified by JD7979 at 6:28 PM 3-27-2007_


----------



## Project JettaVr Syncro (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Buyers Questions (JD7979)*

Ok cool thanks...THats a good thing to know though about the RS6 Body parts. So i'm guessing I'm gonna be gettin a 4.2 v8. I've also been looking at RS6 on ebay I found a couple for a decent price...But i know I'll be in more than i can handle but I can dream haha. Thanks again for the help guys


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Buyers Questions (Project JettaVr Syncro)*

The other guys are correct as far as RS6 body kits... Just an FYI.. The 4.2 has different body panels to the 2.7T. The fenders are wider, different hood and bumpers.
One major difference IMHO between the 4.2 and the 2.7 is that the 4.2 was never offered with a 6-speed, and this was a deal breaker for me personally. I know people think I'm crazy for having an A6 and manual, but I have yet to find an automatic box that makes me feel that I have the same control. Again just me..








As for power... with a 4.2 you get natural aspirated power so your tuning options are kinda limited. The amount of power you'll gain on an intake, exhaust and chip is minimal, but then you have quite a bit already, so this might not be an issue. As for seats.. Unless you really want to go all out with seats etc, the 4.2 with the sport package will have sportier seats and stiffer suspension than stock, not sure if you know this.
With the 2.7T I would suggest the 6-speed and getting one with the sport package. It's a little lower stiffer and handles very nicely for a car of it's size. I have just a few mods Drop in filter, 710Ns, chip and ECS N75, and my power is now right there with the 4.2. The sport package also throws in some sport seats, 17" allows and wider tires. With a turbo car comes some more responsibility as far as good oil maintenance and monitoring of oil temps etc – cooling the car down after some harder driving etc. to help the turbos.
Again if the 4.2 came in standard (manual as it's called here) I would have jumped at it. My trouble is that the C5 was the last year the A6 came with the manual, so I will have to hang on to this guy...








One more Automatic Manual related thing to keep in mind is your commute... If you sit in a lot of traffic every day, you will start hating the manual, I do not so this did not come into play in my decision.
Hope that helps and good luck with your choice!
Cheers
Massboykie


----------

